# Commercial Airliner Stolen



## saxman (Jul 19, 2012)

> SkyWest pilot takes jarring ride in stolen planeBy By BRIAN SKOLOFF – 1 day ago
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY (AP) — A SkyWest Airlines pilot and murder suspect who stole an empty 50-passenger jet and crashed it as he drove it at a small Utah airport was found dead with a gunshot wound to his head about halfway down the aircraft aisle, police said Wednesday.
> 
> Brian Hedglin was wanted in the murder of his girlfriend in Colorado when he used a rug to scale the razor wire-topped fence at the St. George Municipal Airport early Tuesday. The plane crashed in an airport parking lot before it got off the ground.


http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jJ-QCjQLoULE-PKED_hzmSgvVcJQ?docId=89bb163e01ce46a595ea610b450512a7


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 20, 2012)

Guess you just moved up one spot on the seniority list.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 20, 2012)

At least this time it was not jetBlue.

Sadly, some people are held together by a very thin thread.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 20, 2012)

just like the guy who killed 12 people at the movie theater in CO during the dark knight rises showing.Even rigged his apt to explode if cops kicked in the door.


----------

